# New Jersey "You are not alone" support group



## NJnetworker (Mar 13, 2009)

For children & teens with IBD in the Monmouth County area of NJ, there's a "Children with IBD Support Group" that meets at the Monmouth Medical Center, 300 Second Avenue in Long Branch, at 7pm on the 4th Thursday of the months of April, June, August, October, December, & February. Parents are, of course, welcome to attend. Pre-registraion is required. For registration and/or other information, call 732-786-9960 any weekday. Take care and hope,- EdNJ & American Self-Help Group Clearinghouses"Helping people find & form their own community support groups throughout NJ for over 28 years."For help in finding or starting any volunteer-run self-help group, in NJ only dial 1-800-367-6274, more easily remembered as 1-800-FOR-M.A.S.H. (Mutual Aid Self-Help).www.selfhelpgroups.org_"Who then can so softly bind up the wound of another as he who has felt the same wound himself." _ - Thomas Jefferson


----------

